# PSN vs Nintendo WFC vs XBox Live



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2010)

Which one is better for speed, reliability, graphics, access and general playability (no lag)

Personally, I like WFC because it's cheap and free.


----------



## mameks (Dec 10, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> Which one is better for speed, reliability, graphics, access and general playability (no lag)
> 
> Personally, I like WFC because it's *cheap and free.*








Anyways. Hate xbox live, as you have to pay >.>
WFC's awesome, because it's free, and DS games are awesome online. (For the most part)
And I don't have a PS3, so I dunno about it :3


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 10, 2010)

PSN. It's WFC, but just...better.


----------



## impizkit (Dec 10, 2010)

Im a PSN guy. Im surprised it is ahead at this point. I wont pay for online access and wii access sux.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 10, 2010)

Wrong forum, should be in General Discussions.

Also, WFC should lose this big time, those annoying FC's just manage to fuck up every online experience for me.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 10, 2010)

PSN. I have compared Live and PSN side by side with the same online games and I have seen no difference. There is a certain psychological term for the reason why Xbots think Live has less lag and disconnect issues, but I can't remember it right now. And the rest of the "extras" aren't worth the $60 a year price tag.


----------



## Spikey (Dec 10, 2010)

Nintendo WFC has the best graphics.


----------



## Fudge (Dec 10, 2010)

I love Xbox LIVE. Even though you have to pay to play online, its well worth it. There's always something going on in the community and it just flows and works so well. And Achievements. I *love* Achievements


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 10, 2010)

Obviously, XBOX Live will won. Is the best service, the only bad thing is you must pay money.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 10, 2010)

Xbox Live gets my vote.  I don't care about the cost, as it's not as bankrupting as everyone always says it is.  Most of my friends have 360s, and it's great being able to play with no lag, great connectivity (Depending on the game), and of course all the other features.

WFC is in second for me, because I don't have/have ever had a PS3, so I can't judge it.  WFC is too simplistic, but it gets the job done for most games (Despite most WFC games only having leaderboards as their WFC feature).  Friend codes are annoying, but I usually don't add a ton of people, so it's not THAT bad for me.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 10, 2010)

PSN is the best bit of Live and the best bits of WFC pu together.
Plus it's on the best console


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 10, 2010)

XBL obviously wins.
It runs better, has a much bigger population, and is just overall better.
I costs basically nothing. The fee of, what, $60 a year? People are kidding themselves if they don't think that's worth a much better service. Actually, i think a 12 month card comes with a month free...so $60 every 13 months? If you can't afford that, you probably can't afford a console or any games for one to begin with. Even when I was 13 I could buy XBL easy.

PSN is alright. Easy enough to navigate, and they have a decent selection of games, but the community is tiny in comparison, and isn't as smooth as XBL. Not to mention no one uses a god damn mic.
The download speeds are also really pathetic sometimes. I've downloaded games for my PSP that have taken hours, and they're only maybe 200-500mb large.
The amount of games is nice, but most are just downloads of PSP games, and PS1 games.

WFC is a joke, but it's alright sometimes.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2010)

Xbox live is the best of all 3, less than 5 dollars a month isn't that expensive when you think about it.

Considering the fact you could buy a yearly card for about 50 US online, thats about $4.10, less than lunch.


----------



## Goli (Dec 10, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> I love Xbox LIVE. Even though you have to pay to play online, its well worth it. There's always something going on in the community and it just flows and works so well. And Achievements. I *love* Achievements
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Win*

I prefer PSN even though I've only experienced it on PSP I really like not having to use Friend Codes, they don't bother me that much however since I'm kinda used to inputting them.
If you didn't have to pay for Live it'd be my favourite though.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know why people complain about Xbox Live prices. If you go out for a coffee at starbucks, once a month, don't do it for a month, and you already got one month down. It's actually really cheap if you think about it.

I've preferred XBL. The whole interface, no lag issues, reliability, just makes the 4-5bucks a month worth it.


----------



## Mike&Ike (Dec 11, 2010)

Although Live has better features, I'll go with PSN because I have friends to play with on there. WFC kinda sucks to me.


----------



## Zooleot (Dec 11, 2010)

1.PSN: Fun plus it's free.
2.WFC: Free also and decent only downside is friend codes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.XBL:Crappy shitty servers and whiny 10yr olds plus $60 a month HELL NO.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 11, 2010)

PlayStation Network is a standard online system. It's free, it works, it's great. Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection has absolutely no interface, limited connectivity, and a lack of any user-generated profiles to allow friends to add each other for every game under a certain name, and instead makes everyone use randomly generated codes based per game. Not very good. Xbox Live Gold does some more than PlayStation Network in areas, but does cost you $60 a year. Based on how important those features are to you, the choice really should fall between PSN and XBL. I cast a PlayStation Network vote.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 11, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 3.XBL:Crappy shitty servers and whiny 10yr olds



That shouldn't even be a reason, as the Xbox servers have better stability than PSN's, and you can find 10yr olds on PSN as well...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 11, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol nope.


----------



## notmeanymore (Dec 11, 2010)

WFC is so retarded. On the DS for a FC registration to work someone has to enter my friend code, go online, then offline, then I enter theirs, go online, then offline, then they go online. Pretty bull. If Nintendo fixed it to be account-based, not FC-based, I'd be willing to pay like $5 for it. I wouldn't go any higher though since I hardly do anything on WFC besides my weekly Layton puzzles.


----------



## injected11 (Dec 11, 2010)

Steam.


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Dec 11, 2010)

I've never really used Xbox Live or the PSN so I can't say which is better between those two. I'm gonna have to go with Nintendo WFC. Yes, the friend code system is very annoying but once you DO go online, it isn't as bad as you think. Also, it's free. And doesn't usually lag where I'm at...

If Nintendo in the future stays with friend codes, they should AT LEAST stick with just one system code. That way, you won't have to add a million codes when you go online.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 11, 2010)

PSN: No comment, I won't be getting a PS3 for the online anyways seeing as I have next to no friends that play on the PS3.

NWFC: Free, easy to get online. Bad things are the sheer amount of cheaters the do it just to fuck with others. Plus the lack of a support system than has the ability to ban motherfuckers, and keep them from coming back makes it a pain to play.

Live: Large community, cross game chat, easy to download and cheap games on demand, plus a Last.fm radio system. Plus many more great features that make it the best bang for your buck. I actually quite like the family Live package. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Plus most games hate cheaters with a passion.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2010)

I believe XBL must be good if you have money, WFC if you're like me.


----------



## Windaga (Dec 11, 2010)

I personally like XBL. WFC is definitely my favorite in terms of looks, but the FC system is such a bother. (Despite the fact that each game's WFC tends to vary greatly, I still like the look of Mario Kart Wii's online service the best out of the games I've seen. I love the Mario Kart Channel


----------



## MeritsAlone (Dec 11, 2010)

Id say PSN, you cant keep friends on Wi-Fi (well, you can but you have to get their friend code for every dam game!) and xbox live costs cash, the only thing on PSN that costs cash is the store and playstation plus, which is absolutely useless.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 11, 2010)

I dont have a 360 but out of the 2 i go with PSN even if home sucks (in my opinion)


----------



## MadClaw (Dec 11, 2010)

Nintendo WFC: is crappy and 100% of the time i can't connect on brawl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PSN: Oh God it's laggy as FUCK
Xbox Live: AMAZINGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Believe me, If I can find a way to pay for xbox live, ANYONE can, I am poor as HELL.


----------



## whoomph (Dec 11, 2010)

I mainly use Ninty's WFC but I'm getting pretty pissed off with the 'Host Quit' message on Goldeneye. I must have wasted 3/4 hours on games that have ended like this (no XP, no nuthin). Also, I haven't been able to get in a regional game (UK) since it came out.
The only other thing I hate about the service is the complete lack of control over cheaters. 

I did use and abuse my free month on xbox live but all the extras like facebook and twitter are cheese. The thought of me paying real money for clothes/toys for my avatar is laughable and if I can buy a game IRL, I won't buy a digital copy. If I renew my membership it'll be for a specific game rather than the overall, bloated service.


----------

